# Foal Colour



## Aero (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi everyone new to the forum

I have a foal currently 6weeks old. Both parents are Palomino though dam is a slightly dirty Palomino with grey through her mane etc. 
The foal was born chestnut which was a bit dissapointing as I am trying to breed for a palomino driving team. 

He started coming in dark around eyes and buttocks so I thought perhaps he was going liver chestnut to add insult to injury lol. But just in the last couple of days I've noticed cream coming through the liver on his buttocks and the liver becoming more chocolaty and lightening.

Any guesses as to whether he will remain chestnut or turn into something else??

Sire below


----------



## Aero (Jul 28, 2014)

Two days old


----------



## Aero (Jul 28, 2014)

3 days old


----------



## Aero (Jul 28, 2014)

One week


----------



## Aero (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry it's not the best pic but you can see the chocolate around muzzle and eyes
6 weeks


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The only way to guarantee that a cream gene is passed is to bred a chestnut to a cremello. Then your babies are 100% palomino. Better just to buy what you want. They are sharp looking though. I have a father/son team that is almost perfectly matched. We'll be driving them.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

The only photo that is showing up for me is the one at 3 days old and I would say you hands down have a chestnut.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Same.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

^Same!


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup, can only see the one photo.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Can't see any


----------



## Aero (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Aero (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok will try again.
Sire


----------



## Aero (Jul 28, 2014)

2 days old










One week old


----------



## Aero (Jul 28, 2014)

8 Weeks


----------



## Aero (Jul 28, 2014)

Buttocks turning form very dark to cream??


----------



## Aero (Jul 28, 2014)

QtrBel said:


> Better just to buy what you want.


If anyone was breeding what I want with the quality I want I would be delighted to buy it instead lol. You just can't get ponies of the calibre I'm after without paying insane money even if you can find them. Besides his dam is half sister to the mare I compete as a single presently and I love her attitude. Plus I've had too many youngsters that people have started off wrong. I can do more with my foal now than I can do with the 2yo I have on trial he's more confident, better mannered, calmer and more accepting of everything than the 2yo. So hoping if I keep it up he'll end up being a far better pony than anything I could have bought in. Lots of work and time though agreed


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Aero said:


> The foal was born chestnut which was a bit dissapointing as I am trying to breed for a palomino driving team.
> 
> 
> Any guesses as to whether he will remain chestnut or turn into something else??



Breeding a palomino to a palomino is no guarantee of a palomino. If you want a palomino then buying the color is the only way to guarantee unless you were to have a cremello to breed to a chestnut. Then you'd have you pals. If your mare is grey then there is also the possibility of your foals inheriting that and that means less of a chance for a palomino. I understand fully about raising your own as we have bred, raised and trained. Your baby is a chestnut. You'll find coat color will change over the first couple of sheds.


----------



## Aero (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi

Sorry I think you misunderstand me. Nowhere did I say I expected a guaranteed Palomino. I am fully aware of the percentages and what I could have done to guarantee a Palomino. I just said I was disappointed that he wasn't because there was after all a 50% chance he could have been. I was just curious about his current colour changes. There was far more involved in the choice to produce this foal than just trying to breed a Palomino.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyway, whatever color, he is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I can see the pictures now. I love the sire BTW.

Looks like he's chestnut to me, he may get darker or lighter once he becomes an adult.

The dam looks like she may have a bit of sooty in her mane, she also, in the last pic of her, looks like she might have some rabicano? (I'm having trouble seeing on my computer today...my eyes are all watery from allergies.) Or is she going grey? Either way she's cute too.

But yes definitely chestnut for the foal. Sorry you didn't get the color you wanted, but that's a cute baby either way.


----------



## Aero (Jul 28, 2014)

Rabicano is not a term we use in the uk so not completely sure what you mean. She has some roan through her could that be the same thing you mean, hairs of different colour flecked through the coat? There is roan in her family yes. And her mane has grey though it as well. Her sister is same colouring as the sire but slightly lighter. The foal is terrific and moves beautifully so I'm delighted and if I have to stick a chestnut in my palomino team it won't be the end of the world just would have been nice. I am fascinated with all the changes of colour in foals though it's amazing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Mom looks like she is greying out... Is that possible? Did she have a grey parent? If she is grey... Her foal could be grey and you could be seeing those changes.

Also, I find chestnut foals will shed out very dark their first shed, and look liver and the next she'd be a normal chestnut. A "milk coat"... So the first shed can be very deceiving. I know many people that get excited they will have a liver chestnut only to have a regular chestnut as a yearling.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Aero said:


> Rabicano is not a term we use in the uk so not completely sure what you mean. She has some roan through her could that be the same thing you mean, hairs of different colour flecked through the coat? There is roan in her family yes. And her mane has grey though it as well. Her sister is same colouring as the sire but slightly lighter. The foal is terrific and moves beautifully so I'm delighted and if I have to stick a chestnut in my palomino team it won't be the end of the world just would have been nice. I am fascinated with all the changes of colour in foals though it's amazing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I do love watching the changes a foal will go through as they mature.

Rabicano is a form of roan, usually only expressed on the barrel and/ or flanks of the horse and may or may not have what is called a 'skunk tail' where there are some lighter hairs throughout the darker tail.Rabicano - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Leave it to good ol' Wikipedia, LOL.

I'm partial to a nice dark chocolate or sooty palomino, also the nice golden ones like that sire. 

If you ever decide you just can't live with a chestnut in your team, feel free to mail him to me. :wink:


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

I agree with Dehada...mare looks like she is going grey...


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohhhh your foal is gorgeous! No matter his color, he's beautiful.

I don't really see any grey on the mare, altho without seeing a close up of her head it is hard to say, she looks palomino to me. The sire is stunning.

Also, I have seen some palomino horses born so chestnut-colored that you would swear they were a true chestnut, but your foal does seem to be a chestnut. He will no doubt shed out to be a different shade. 

Looking at the one photo of your mare, she seems lighter colored on her flanks and hindquarters, is she possibly a palomino roan? Or, maybe it is just the photo...


----------

